

UK Spent More Money 'Guarding' Assange Than in Iraq War Probe - tete
http://www.telesurtv.net/english/news/UK-Spent-More-on-Guarding-Assange-than-Iraq-War-Inquiry-20150205-0006.html

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9002655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9002655)

